# Garden river mouth



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

looking for any info on the garden river mouth. Will be up over memorial weekend and would like to troll out in front. Just looking for fish to target. Are there steelhead in that area or anything else to catch? If so what kind of lures would one troll. I usually do good on pike but looking for something else to target. Pm welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

A word to the wise: Either check in with Canadian Customs or DO NOT under any circumstances cross into Canadian waters while fishing, even if you have an Ontario license.

IMO you would be better off fishing near the power plant for atlantic salmon or rainbows or going after perch or walleye in Lake George. FM


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You would be better off to drive to Canada and launch from there and drive back, that way you have cleared customs.


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Forest Meister said:


> A word to the wise: Either check in with Canadian Customs or DO NOT under any circumstances cross into Canadian waters while fishing, even if you have an Ontario license.
> 
> IMO you would be better off fishing near the power plant for atlantic salmon or rainbows or going after perch or walleye in Lake George. FM


I fish the Sault area all the time in the fall. You need US and Canadian fishing licenses. You can troll in and out of Canadian waters without no problems. If you anchor in Canadian waters you better have cleared Canadian customs or have a NEXUS card. Not much good for steelhead at the garden mouth this time of year. Better off trolling in front of the rapids, the Canadian power plant or the wall in front of the edison


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

KC Black said:


> I fish the Sault area all the time in the fall. You need US and Canadian fishing licenses. You can troll in and out of Canadian waters without no problems. If you anchor in Canadian waters you better have cleared Canadian customs or have a NEXUS card. Not much good for steelhead at the garden mouth this time of year. Better off trolling in front of the rapids, the Canadian power plant or the wall in front of the edison


Are you sure about the necessity of clearing customs before anchoring? Back in the 1980's and 90's we use to fish Canadian waters for lake herring out of Raber, Mi. and we anchored as did many others. The only restriction I was aware of was that you could not set foot on Canadian Soil. Maybe things have changed.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I know the steps to fish Canadian water. I fish the other side of the river quit a few times each year. I am just wondering on places to fish for other species. thank you for the warning tho. I know border patrol doesn't play around.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

The # by the way is 1(888) 226-7277. Call and they ask you for your Inhanced license or passport, boat reg. # and a series of questions. It's actual very simple. I will posts results from the holiday weekend. Thanks


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Curt said:


> Are you sure about the necessity of clearing customs before anchoring? Back in the 1980's and 90's we use to fish Canadian waters for lake herring out of Raber, Mi. and we anchored as did many others. The only restriction I was aware of was that you could not set foot on Canadian Soil. Maybe things have changed.


Things have changes in the last few years. Canadian customs and US border patrol have increased their surveillance. For example, I usually enter Canada, meet my fishing chum and troll the area. If we hook up on the wall at the Edison I am technically back into the US but have not cleared US customs. That's a no-no to the border patrol and they can be "mean" to you. The fix is to get a NEXUS card, providing your not a felon, call the 800 number and your good to go. 2 years ago there were US citizens anchored in front of the Garden, casting for pinks. The "crown" officers had some discussions with them, but let them go with a warning. Years ago it was no big deal fishing both sides but not now.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

KC Black said:


> Things have changes in the last few years. Canadian customs and US border patrol have increased their surveillance. For example, I usually enter Canada, meet my fishing chum and troll the area. If we hook up on the wall at the Edison I am technically back into the US but have not cleared US customs. That's a no-no to the border patrol and they can be "mean" to you. The fix is to get a NEXUS card, providing your not a felon, call the 800 number and your good to go. 2 years ago there were US citizens anchored in front of the Garden, casting for pinks. The "crown" officers had some discussions with them, but let them go with a warning. Years ago it was no big deal fishing both sides but not now.



Thanks for clearing that up KC,


----------

